# Great moments in missed opportunity



## GreatPig (28 October 2007)

Just manually looking through some stock charts and came across this one I once purchased - and sold shortly afterwards for a small loss as it dropped off a bit.

In hindsight, an almost perfect entry. Pity about the exit... 

(last close was $6.20)

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2007)

There isnt enough room on this forum for past charts of mine!

But I wouldnt be to hard on yourself.
Traders dont hold stock for that long. Some longer term traders can and do.

But like you Ive seen many that "get away".

There are many ways beyond the obvious of holding longer term to improve gain while still trading short term.

*Two* come to mind quickly.
(1) Keep those you have traded on a continuous watchlist and become very familiar with those stocks. Narrowing down your prospects.Adding and deleting those in your trading pool.Entering,closing and re entering over time.

(2) Another which Ive mentioned before is when reaching an exit (Not a stop)
liquidating cost of the trade and say a small profit and letting the rest of the profit running indefinately.Even entering and closing out trades overtime and adding to the indefinate hold pool as you go.
After a few years you have a stble of stocks which are running on open profit.
Of course catastrophic loss stops should always be in place.


----------



## Pager (28 October 2007)

One of the first stocks I ever bought was Pacific Dunlop and what a dog it was , not long after I bought it and the price was well down I was sent a prospectus as they were floating some division of there’s called Cochlear at $2-50 a share and I had a guaranteed allocation of 2000, at the time I thought im not touching anything to do with it and chucked it in the bin.

COH went up from basically its first day of trading and what it is know over $70, eventually got out of Pacific Dunlop, but what an opportunity I missed .


----------



## Nyden (28 October 2007)

I prefer not to dwell on missed oppurtinity; it can become a hinderance to future trading.

We get out of stocks for reasons, either following our own set rules; or were just being prudent.

Thinking to one self, "oh, maybe it'll pull an XYZ & make a 400% gain in the next 2 years from it's current lows" is never a good thing to do :


Not from personal experience; but a friend of mine sold ANZ for $8 a few years back, guess that would suffice for this topic


----------



## overule (28 October 2007)

Nyden said:


> Not from personal experience; but a friend of mine sold ANZ for $8 a few years back, guess that would suffice for this topic




Are you sure that was a few years back ? It's close to a decade ago when ANZ used to be $8.


----------



## Nyden (28 October 2007)

overule said:


> Are you sure that was a few years back ? It's close to a decade ago when ANZ used to be $8.




Time certainly does fly! Yes, the term 'few' obviously implies a good several years in this case 
Gosh, almost 2008 isn't it


----------



## spartn (28 October 2007)

Hi Guys

I would definitely say that my biggest missed oppotunity this year was SDL Sundance Resources. I brought around 50,000 at 12.0 and sold a week later for 10.5 cents.

But with what i had left i brought into YML so i aint complaining, really.

Spartn


----------



## spartn (28 October 2007)

Hi Guys

I would definitely say that my biggest missed oppotunity this year was SDL Sundance Resources. I brought around 50,000 at 12.0 and sold a week later for 10.5 cents.

But with what i had left i brought into YML so i aint complaining, really.

Spartn

:viking:


----------



## surfingman (28 October 2007)

AOE in September last year was undecided on a buy @ about .70 jumped to .90 and thought i missed my chance ran up to 3.00 over a 8 month period.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (28 October 2007)

Have to say SDL as well. I was set to buy in and then it was featured in The Australian and it shot up. I thought, "8.5c. Too dear...wait till it pulls back". I never bought. Oh well. Compensated in my run on ADY and now CVN.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 October 2007)

Bought NIP (niplats) at 23 c and sold at 35 c.Last price $1.06.


----------



## Morgan (29 October 2007)

Bought MMX at 45c. Sold at 55c


----------



## Kauri (29 October 2007)

One I posted a whiles back... bought AMS (just before Twiggy got on board and changed the name to *FMG* ...   
 Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## prawn_86 (29 October 2007)

Bought SRX @ 3.20 Sold @ 3.50

Now 4.80


----------



## shinobi346 (5 November 2007)

I missed out on EVE because it didnt hit my buy price which was a cent less. It then started running...


----------



## bigt (5 November 2007)

Bought NIA at 21c, sold at 17.5...the next few days then flew to over $1. Still recovering.


----------



## evwatkins (5 November 2007)

I would have to say SDL, was going to buy in at 8.5 cents, thought **** i can get it for 8 cents. ROFL

told my mate and his dad to put money in and they both made about 30k bahahahaha i made nothing ROFL


----------



## monaliza (6 November 2007)

evwatkins said:


> I would have to say SDL, was going to buy in at 8.5 cents, thought **** i can get it for 8 cents. ROFL
> 
> told my mate and his dad to put money in and they both made about 30k bahahahaha i made nothing ROFL



Bought SDL @3 cents,sold at 3.2 cts
Bought WMT @7 cents,sold at 9 cts


----------



## shares (6 November 2007)

purchased some NIP shares through its IPO at 20 cents (listed on the 21st of Sep this year).

sold soon after for 21.5 cents 

currently trading at 1.32 :


----------



## vishalt (6 November 2007)

Great missed opportunities: 

* Selling off Orica at $23 before it surged to $32 after a hostile takeover bid. 
* Selling off ADB/BOQ/BEN before they made takeover bids on each other


----------



## thedave (6 November 2007)

Not me, but a mate of mine:
Bought 100,000 AMI (now CDU) in March 06 for 19c, sold three weeks later for 26c.  Smiled about his quick 9 grand.  Every day thereafter he would come into my office and the face would get longer.  He got in again at $1.50 and sold at $3.  Of course they chipped $10 on June 30 before rationality caught up with them.  I've never let him forget.


----------



## rub92me (8 November 2007)

HLX for me. Bought and sold for 9.6 cents about a year back. Broke out soon after and now around 50 cents. Grrr!


----------



## GreatPig (9 November 2007)

Sucked in again 

Yesterday I wanted to reduce my exposure a little so hummed and hahed over a few stocks to sell and ended up selling just one.

This morning nothing in my portfolio is up more than 2.2%, most less than half that. The one I sold, currently up about 16% ...

GP


----------



## Dukey (9 November 2007)

GIR for me.
Had an order in to buy at 55c a few weeks back -  just below market price.  Missed out. Debated about chasing it up and didn't.
A week ago it got to $1.70 on the back of 2 (!) Fe plays I think.
Today it's $1.55   
dohdohdohdohdohdohdohdoh


----------



## son of baglimit (9 November 2007)

employed at state bank vict when taken over by CBA, which then floated...............staff could by a max 10k CBA for 4.65 on interest free loan, from memory 40c under issue price.

i didnt bother.

didnt make the same mistake at TAH - was there for that float too.

the rest is history.


----------

